# fasciotomy



## docndent (May 6, 2011)

I have 2 questions: 
1.  Debridement and fasciotomy of forearm and upper arm with exploration of median nerve, brachial artery and vein and ulnar nerve.

code 24495 fits but do I code the debridement separate or is it included in the code?

2. The above is for necrotizing fasciitis and 3 days later the following was done:

*debridement and irrigation of forearm and upper arm, right   ---CPT 10180
*right axillary dissection
*exploration or right lateral chest wall, including lateral latissimus and deltoid as well as pect major and minor.  ---CPT 11043
                                            11046 x 26

Question: Is there a CPT for the axillary dissection?
And any other help or ideas would be appreciated


----------



## millortsui (May 6, 2011)

Clinicians divide axillary lymph nodes into three levels. Level II and III lymph nodes are always deep (38525). Level I nodes may be either deep or easily palpable (38500), depending on the individual patient. Deep dissection always includes superficial dissection through the same incision.


----------

